

In 2008, I bought a book titled “PHP 6″. Six years later, PHP version is 5.5 - cfontes
http://modeling-languages.com/2008-bought-book-titled-php-6-six-years-later-php-version-5-5/

======
mobiuscog
PHP version is now 5.6 ;)

Timing is obviously everything.

------
devicenull
At least it wasn't a Python 3 book!

~~~
cafard
Or Perl 6.

